# Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm Water Resistance Issues?



## SpaceCadet65

I just ordered a 38mm Khaki Field watch on a metal bracelet. It will be the first Hamilton I've ever had, and I'm very excited for it. As I am want to do, I'm doing a lot of reading about the watch while I wait for its arrival. One of the things that has come up in my reading of owner reviews is that a small but consistent number of people have reported that the watches have water resistance problems even in just a few feet of water. I did not buy this watch for swimming, and I'd never shower with a watch on anyway. However, it would be nice to know that if I fell in the water, reached into a bucket without thinking, etc., that the watch would stay tight. This is a "field watch" after all.

Has anyone heard of wide scale water resistance issues with this watch, or are these reports likely the result of a single lot or a few odd pieces that can happen to any product?


----------



## triumphrox

I have the Khaki Field in 38mm. It's a great watch. However, you are correct to be cautious about its water resistance. The lack of a screw down crown is of course a big factor. I definitely would not swim, shower, etc. with mine. Get caught in a rainstorm, you'll probably be ok. 
As you said, it is a "Field" watch after all, not a "Pond" watch. ;-)

Great though, despite this shortcoming.


----------



## donkey__jaw

I have a Hamilton Pilot Auto Chrono. Its rated 20 BAR (200 meters) It has a screw down crown however the two buttons that start/stop the timer are not screw down. Also the little side indention that you press with a special tool to change the date worries me. Ive been in a hot tub and several pools with no problems. I don't really plan on taking it scuba diving but I do plan on Free Diving while on vacation. What are your opinions on this.














I'm one to wear my watch every day. If I'm away from the house or not at the gym where it can get damaged it is on my wrist.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Well wet or dry, it's here! And I like it!


----------



## oztech

Been through several rainstorms and hand washings with no problems don't wear my watches in hot tubs or showers.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

I also read a lot of the same concerns before I bought mine. I’ve had no issues wearing mine in the rain, but I agree this is not one I would swim or shower with.


----------



## enkay

I have read about this issue in other places - cannot find a link right now but be careful!


----------



## lordofuo

I just ordered this watch from Jomashop... Worried it won't take rain, dish washing, car washing.. 

I'm not planning on swimming with the thing but I'd like to know that I can wear it in all circumstances without worry.. isn't that what a "field watch" is for?


----------



## nocturnalowl

I've had my Khaki for three years ( in rotation ) and I've noticed that sometimes the crown doesn't fully enter the shut position after setting it.

I then have to give it a slight twist before pushing it in. I think many reports of moist-problems are due to an open crown.


----------



## Matt2015

Ive owned mutliple field watches and all of them have failed due to water intrusion. I did wear them swimming...I only buy watches now with screw in crowns and casebacks for the water resistance. I like the "look" of a field watch, but annoyed if im in the "field" I have to worry about water.


----------



## Stromboli

Love my Hamilton Khaki King. Went to net a fish once and it went into the water as on my wrist about for 1.5 to 2 seconds pulled it out right away and was sweating bullets until I found that it was fine. I love my Hamilton field watches to death but for the value if one cannot affort a IWC or Rolex Explorer it is hands down a pleasurable value. When fishing anything other than the bank of a pond or river, or a canoe I prefer to wear my SKX 007, by Seiko. This way if I do catch the Loch Ness Monster I don't have to worry about netting it, which by the way I really don't worry, I feel confident the amount of moisture my Khaki King gets will be of a very moderate amount. Field watch, just as it is described.


----------



## sticky

It should be good for what it says on the back but I've heard reports of this watch's liking for getting wet inside so it may be wise not to put it to the test by swimming in it.


----------



## danprg

It's rated for 10ATM / 100m, you should be fine even when doing light diving with it. I think that most of the reports are due to crown not being fully in, or from people who use the watch for years without testing for water resistatance.


----------



## Carl.1

Use it, do not worry. As danprg says make sure the crown is in.


----------



## robeport

Is it safe to say most of these water "intrusion" issues stem from the crown not being fully seated?


----------



## Stromboli

Don't laugh but in the summer time as well as the winter I always carry with me when wearing my field watches a small zip lock sandwich bag for wet experiences. Hey, you never know when you might get caught in a thunderstorm or for that matter when you will feel like making snow angels in the snow. Ohh, I think that within the next 24 hours making snow angels will become a reality for myself and maybe some other Michigander snow lovers. Long live the Winter Olympics, and snow days like today. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Stromboli

It's like chasing your tail, some collectors like the lower price of some field watches but yet there are these issues whereas if you go to a higher quality field watch there are none of these issues present but when servicing it's cost is about the price of a house payment. Just down right chasing your tail. Do I hear the word "monopoly"?


----------



## 62caster

I'll share my experience - I've had 3 - a Khaki King, Khaki 42mm Auto, and Khaki Mechanical (just briefly). The King had 0 issues, the Mechanical had 0 issues, the 42mm Auto had water intrusion problems. It fogged up on me doing the dishes one day. Then started doing it from hot to cold (it was winter), or if I took it off and put it on my bathroom sink during a shower. Got fed up with it and sold it as-is. The only thing I can trace it back to was a situation where I was clearing some leaves from my gutter, and water poured out directly onto the crown (crown was facing toward the sky). I really hesitate to get one now, although I love Hamiltons.


----------



## ChristoO

I've submerged mine a few times without any concerns. Now's that's I've read some stories, maybe I'll be more careful in the future. 

I bought it as a wear everywhere tool watch, if it can't stand up to a soaking now and again, it will be my last Hamilton. Don't rate it if it can't do it.


----------



## stevens

I have 3 khakis also. They get submerged often, but only momentarily, as I give my kids their baths. No troubles. I recently got one serviced after 9 years, and they didn’t mention any water damage.


----------



## Dyneema

As others have said, the lack of a screw down crown should be noted. I wouldn't bring it any where near a body of water but exposing it to some water should be ok without any ill effects.


----------



## luecack

No issues for the first few years with my 42mm auto. Than a few weeks ago, I was irking on my brother in laws kitchen (sweating) and noticed the crystal fogging up. Than a few days later the display back had condensation. Kind of ridiculous for a 100M rating 

To be fair I have been in water and the shower with it, I do not baby it, and was wearing it daily for work since I bought it new. 

My suspicion is that I may have bent the crown stem, as i wear it snuggly, and the oversized crown digs into the back of my hand. This would cause the seal to not receive consistent pressure, potentially allowing moisture in. Just a theory, but makes sense in my mind.

The watch has sentimental value to me, so I just sent it to the NJ service center last week, and will cough up the money for a full service/seals/waterproof testing, but I may be more cautious in the future. I may just throw in an extra link an wear it looser. 

At the end of the day, it would have needed a service eventually, I’m just hoping it comes back with the ETA 2824, and isn’t swapped for the newer H series movement as others a have mentioned...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski

Ive got a 40mm khaki king, and no issues at all. Like others Have said, I wouldn't go swimming with it but I've been caught out in the rain hunting many times and not had issues. I got the bracelet version but typically wear mine on a strap. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## My name is JEFF

I've been looking at buying the Hamilton 42mm auto but after reading this I think not.
I've got a Seiko SNZG15 rated at 100 meters water resident with no screw down crown and I've had zero issues with water and usually swim in our pool with it on plus I've had it on when snorkelling.
Back when I was a young fella I owned a Oris diver hand wind no screw down crown.
I can't remember what depth it was rated at but I used that watch when scuba diving and it never leaked so I don't get what the problem is with Hamilton.


----------



## RotorBoater

I used to have the 42mm for over a year with no problems. Sold it and picked up the 38mm and love it. I'm still cautious bringing t around water, though. Does anyone know how/where to get a watch pressure tested/seals checked?


----------



## piratfisk

Does anyone have any experience with the Khaki Scuba (H82335131)? Says 100m WR with a screw-down crown. The deepest I go is surface swimming (less than 5m), but I'm weary after reading 50m (yes, with push-pull crowns) get foggy/have condensation after merely being exposed to moisture.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Hamilton’s Achilles heel I’m afraid. It makes no sense whatsoever to not double gasket/screw down crown their khaki auto line. It’s so disappointing to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratfisk

I wouldn't think twice about washing my hands, or reaching wrist-deep into water with something like my SARB035 (push-pull), but to have even their screw-down crowns only rated to 100m WR, let alone 50m WR for push-pulls, boggles my mind. I'd be so weary about even getting caught in the rain after spending a few hundred bucks on a Swiss timepiece.


----------

